
Microsoft's ION – Decentralized Identifier network moving to Bitcoin mainnet - rektlessness
https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/identity-standards-blog/ion-booting-up-the-network/ba-p/1441552#
======
rektlessness
ION - the open, public, permissionless, Decentralized Identifier (DID) network
Microsoft has been building has moved to Bitcoin mainnet for beta testing.

> The core promise of DID technology is to empower all individuals and
> entities with ownership and control over their identities

